

Calendar 2013 (in hex) - evandrix
http://i.imgur.com/4mhnx.png

======
bdg
That's some good old fashioned geeky fun.

It might be nice to see this further entrenched in esoteric geekdom by making
it look like a hex dump from a .core file, and less like a standard calendar.

